# [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele



## Tengri (22. Februar 2010)

*[V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

So, aus Platzgründen muss viel aus meinen reichhaltigen Beständen raus. Es werden auch gerne Summen ab 10 Cent etc. genommen, solange ich nicht die Versandkosten tragen muss  Mir gehts im Prinzip nur darum, dass ich versuche, die Spiele (insbesondere die PC Spiele) vor dem Müll zu retten und vielleicht irgendjemanden noch eine Freude mit dem ein oder anderen Spiel zu machen. Ich werde in nächster Zeit mit Sicherheit noch andere Spiele hinzufügen, vielleicht ist ja für euch was dabei.

*PC Spiele:*

 Age of Wonders
 Anstoss 4 Edition 03/04
 Anstoss 2007
 Armed Assault
 Battlefield: Special Forces (UNBENUTZT und OVP)
 Civilization 3 US Version im schöner Pappverpackung
 Civilization 3: Play the World
 Codename: Outbreak 
 Earth 2160 (in der Verpackung der Erstauflage also mit dem tollen "Blinksystem", d.h. die Packung blinkt wenn man sich ihr nähert)
 Forsaken
 Fussball Manager 2005
 Gothic 1
 Joint Task Force
 NBA Live 2001
 Master of Orion 3
 Need for Speed III
 Serious Sam Gold Edition
 Shattered Union
 Star Wars: Empire at War Collectors Edition
 Tachyon: The Fringe (Pappkartonverpackung)
 The Westerner
 Total Annihilation
 Tribes 2
 Unreal Tournament 2004
 Vietcong 2
 Warcraft 3: Battle Chest (also mit Add-On und offiziellen Lösungsbüchern)

*Xbox 360 Games:
*Batman Begins (Xbox Spiel, das aber auf der 360 läuft)
 Battlefield: Bad Company PEGI Version
 Fight Night Round 3
 Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
 Race Driver Grid
 Soul Calibur IV OVP, nie geöffnet
 Spider-Man 2 (Xbox Spiel, das aber auf der 360 läuft)
 Spider-Man: Web of Shadows
 UEFA Champions League 2006-2007


----------



## TinoZeros (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

was willste für Stronghold Crusader,Vampire und die Warcraft 3 Battlechest zusammen und Einzelpreise?mfg.


----------



## Tengri (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

Stronghold Crusader 3,50€
 Vampire: 2€
 Warcraft 3 Battle Chest: 11 €

 15€ alles zusammen, Versandkosten übernimmst Du. Deal?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

Was willst du für Star Wars: Empire at War Collectors Edition??


----------



## Tengri (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

Für Star Wars 5€, Versandkosten von 1,45€ Du. Deal? Ich will Dich nicht nötigen, aber falls wir uns einig werden, willst Du dann nicht noch irgendein Spiel nehmen? In die Versandtasche passen zwei Spiele


----------



## TinoZeros (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

Stronghold Crusader+Vampire würdich für 5 Euro nehmen...wieviel währe Versand dann?Zustand bitte noch angeben von beiden und ob es Erstauflagen oder Green Pepper ect. sind.


----------



## Tengri (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

Vampire ist die Green Peper Variante und Stronghold ist aus der Softwarepyramide in einer Pappverpackung. Die passt auch leider nicht in einen "Normalen" Luftpolsterumschlag. Falls Du auf die Verpackung keinen Wert legst, könnte ich den Inhalt zusammen mit Vampire in einem Luftpolsterumschlag unterbekommen und die Versandkosten lägen bei 1,45 €.


----------



## TinoZeros (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

ok geht klar für 1,45...schick mir Daten  ...hasst du hier schon positive Referenzen oder anderswo??


----------



## Tengri (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

Du hast ne PM


----------



## Tengri (6. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Diverse PC Spiele (auch älteren Semesters) und XBox 360 Spiele*

Push!


----------

